# Airboats on Culter???



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know the laws on Culter in regard to Airboats. I know you can't boat between Valley View Highway and Benson Marina but how about north of Benson Marina?? I'm pretty sure I've seen them run up there but just wanted to make sure.
Josh


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Josh, there are no restrictions on boats north of the Benson launch so I'm sure you would be fine to come up and take me for a ride any time. :lol: :lol: 

I have seen jet skis, jet boats, ski boats and duck boats all run up there but never an air boat.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

That's what I thought. 

Thanks Joel, the first time I drag my boat up there I'll give ya a call.

Josh


----------



## Ilovesnowbunnys (Feb 19, 2009)

I have run on cutler a few times


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I ran it in the late late 90's and the F and A never messed with me, as i hunted it during the season. I have seen a few airboats up there over the years!


DiverFreak


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

ok, it has been a few year since I have hunted cutler....when did they make it so you cant run a boat between the highway and benson marina? is that a rest area now? if it is a rest area, that is actually a good idea.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> ok, it has been a few year since I have hunted cutler....when did they make it so you cant run a boat between the highway and benson marina? is that a rest area now? if it is a rest area, that is actually a good idea.


i believe there is a wakeless speed between oct 1 - through april or so. not quite sure but something like that. i know in the summer you see a number of ski boats just south of the old rail road bridge.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

waterskiing in cutler? that is crazy......you hit one of those 40 lb carp going 60 miles per hour....well you do the math :lol: :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Josh your boat is too big for cutler you should stick with the GSL. :mrgreen:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Sprig Kennels said:


> waterskiing in cutler? that is crazy......you hit one of those 40 lb carp going 60 miles per hour....well you do the math :lol: :lol:


I did that in Utah Lake when I was about 12. Couldn't have been much better if I had hit an actual ski ramp. I flew something like 6 feet into the air and did not touch down for at least thirty feet. OUCH!
Nobody believed me until we went back and found the carp floating there with a big cut separating his head from the rest of his spine from the skeg(?). The blade at the back of the ski.
Nearly took his head off. Musta weighed over 50 pounds if he was an ounce.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Cutler regs:

Public uses specifically encouraged in the Wetlands Maze include wildlife viewing and research efforts, human-powered boating activities, and fishing and/or hunting in the seasons established and regulated by the State of Utah.

Map of recreation areas in Cutler Marsh

Cutler Recreational Use Policy
Utah Power owns and operates the Cutler Hydroelectric Project (FERC No. 2420) as part of the Bear River hydro system. This system of storage reservoirs and hydroelectric plants furnishes electricity and irrigation water for many users along the Bear River. The Cutler project consists of nearly 10,000 acres of land and water managed for power production, irrigation, public recreation, wildlife, and compatible agricultural uses. Utah Power recognizes and is committed to maintaining the unique recreation opportunities and wildlife habitat values provided by Cutler Reservoir. In order to insure the safety of the diverse users and protect the unique resource values of the area, Utah Power is implementing the following watercraft use policy: 
In all zones:
Snowmobile use is prohibited on Cutler Project lands and waters at all times during the year. The use of snowmobiles on the reservoir ('reservoir dragging') is inherently dangerous and negatively affects water quality.

All structures or facilities (such as boat docks or buoys) must be temporary and have written permission from Utah Power' s Utah Hydro Resources Department prior to installation (see contact below). Additionally, all boating activities (including competitions) must comply with all state regulations.

North Zone (access via the Benson and Canyon Boat Launches):
Motorized watercraft users are encouraged to launch and utilize the facilities and portions of the reservoir north of the old railroad crossing at Benson (see map). Personal Water Craft (PWC) are allowed in this zone of the reservoir.

South Zone (access via the Cutler Marsh Launch):
Motorized boats are restricted to a maximum of 25 horse power and must maintain "wakeless speed" at all times in this zone. No PWC are permitted in this zone (south of the old railroad trestle).

Please help us by complying with these regulations. Your cooperation will allow us to maintain the unique recreational opportunities found at Cutler, as well as help us conserve Cutler's sensitive marsh habitats. Please let us know if you have any comments or questions regarding this policy by writing: 
Cutler RMP, Suite 270 NTO, 1407 W. North Temple, SLC Utah, 84140

About the project | Recreational Opportunities | Maps | Wetland Ecology | History of Cutler Marsh | Links
Wetlands Maze Home | Bridgerland Audubon home

URL: http://www.bridgerlandaudubon.org/wetla ... ation.html Title: Wetlands Maze: Recreation
Last modified on: 11/18/2006 18:47:31 Canoeing in Cutler Marsh 
Hiking in Cutler Marsh 
Birding in Cutler Marsh


----------

